# Dispatching yotes



## HPP (Jun 18, 2012)

Where is the best place to shoot a yote to dispatch it with least amount of damage to the hide. I use a .22 mag.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

22 mag; probably b/w the ear and the eye. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JPC6000 (Jan 11, 2002)

Right behind the shoulder, heart / lungs. Watch this it will explain -

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-hXyE8GtLw"]How to dispatch a coyote, no blood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont use a .22lr unless absolutely needed. And I do run across some coyotes that are just plain mean.......but most respond to an axe handle.....Cheers Eric


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

JPC6000 said:


> Right behind the shoulder, heart / lungs. Watch this it will explain -
> 
> How to dispatch a coyote, no blood - YouTube


Can't watch youtube at work but I guess this is Locklear's vid. Never found that method to work.


----------



## JPC6000 (Jan 11, 2002)

What is the failure mode to this method? Why does it not work for you?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Surprisingly long time and blood. I prefer bloodless dispatch.


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

I used a pick handle to dispatch all my animals and it makes a pretty decent stake puller with a short piece of chain. JMO


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

HPP said:


> Where is the best place to shoot a yote to dispatch it with least amount of damage to the hide. I use a .22 mag.


Heart shot will put them down quickly as you would understand. Just remember though, a coyote's heart is quite small as is their chest inside all that fur. If you get only lungs you're in for a wait! If you're serious about minimizing pelt damage, I'd suggest that you ditch the Mag and use "segmented" .22lr. Many times the segments won't exit the hide on the opposite side but you still need to do a heart shot and not just a lung shot in order to put them down quickly.

This is my 3rd year using a bloodless dispatch method and I won't go back to shooting them unless I have no recourse and than it would only be using a segmented bullet.


----------



## HPP (Jun 18, 2012)

I shot mine behind the shoulder with .22 mag and 45gr. Critical defense load and he was finished in about 20 seconds or less. No pass through. I just worry that a head shot may break the skull up too much and make it difficult to skin. I should probably just use my .22lr and a subsonic load to the head for quick kill and minimal damage.


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

I carry 22 shorts for the smaller critters, will they work for k9 head shots?


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

neeso1aj said:


> I carry 22 shorts for the smaller critters, will they work for k9 head shots?


 yes


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Head shots = 1/2 gallon of blood


----------



## HPP (Jun 18, 2012)

A .22lr will kill a pig, it will certainly kill a yote.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I got a Ruger airhawk for my birthday this year and was forced to use it versus my usual bloodless methed due to my back injury. It is the only gun I will ever use for dispatch. 40pound male coyotes drop like a rock with minimal to no blood. There is too much internal damage caused by any .22 round which causes excessive bleeding. I used the pointed lead .177 pellets and they performed flawlessly.


----------

